# What Have I Let Myself In For.



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

I have 12 week old sammie, and I did all my research before I got him. The one thing that truly worried me was all the work his coat would involve but thought about it and knew I could give him and his coat all the time in the world. I came across this on youtube and its very very scary     

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yoz4kNmi2g


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL That is funny. I think I will stay with the little grooming needs type of dog. They sure are beautiful dogs when they are maintained though. If I run a rush over my dog once in awhile it is quite enough. Nails need to be trimmed and an occasional bath is about it.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

It's totally true. I've taken that and more off a collie before


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Good lord. I would be afraid all that hair would creep off my dog and suffocate me in my sleep one night...


----------



## Hound Bound (Nov 4, 2007)

When we'd brush my old aussie it looked about like that  Looks like you've definitely got your work cut out for you!


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Yep~ looks familiar! My mom has an American Eskimo...and my gosh...with the hair we get out when we groom him, we could make a whole extra dog!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Haha...a few days ago my sister sent me a picture of a Samoyed puppy she was considering adopting from a local rescue, so I sent her that clip.

Her response: 
(19:20:08) Marie: holy crapola
(19:21:50) Marie: omg you cant even _see_ the dog anymore

She decided to stick with only her Pomeranian/Jack Russel mix for the time being


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I feel your pain, I will be experiencing that x2 with my shelties when they blow coat. They shed tons during the supposed non-shedding season, I can only imagine.... Only once a year though, right? And it's worth it to be able to bury your face in all their fluff. Darn good thing I don't have allergies.


----------



## snow (Oct 23, 2007)

That was incredible! Did you see how great that dog was about being brushed? He loved it!!!!! It's not that bad when he's laying there all on his back like, "Ohhh, yeah, brush my belly!!!!"


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

sheltiemom said:


> I feel your pain, I will be experiencing that x2 with my shelties when they blow coat. They shed tons during the supposed non-shedding season, I can only imagine.... Only once a year though, right? And it's worth it to be able to bury your face in all their fluff. Darn good thing I don't have allergies.


From what I read its twice a year that the sammie blows their coat. Looking at that clip it looks like pure cotton wool and it seems to be all staying in the same place, in other words not flying all around the place. I can cope with that!!!! I was just wondering as well, once you give a good groom like the lady on the clip, is that it over and done with???? I did read it goes on for about a month and you can get at least several grocery store bags A WEEK for that month 

Could anyone make out what grooming brush she was using, I have the firminator and a couple of standard grooming brushes. I think I will be spending a forturne on grooming products if its going to make things that little bit easier. Already my sammies coat is so thick and feels like pure cotton wool and he is only 12 weeks old!!!!!

O yeah, and it will be worth it to be able to bury your head in all that fur. They are such an amazing breed.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

My guess would be she was using a comb or an undercoat rake. Don't get too hung up on the blowing coat idea. You'll need to brush and comb him out head to toe weekly no matter what time of year to avoid matting.


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

LOL, dont worry im totally 100% prepared for whats ahead of me. He gets about 20mins of grooming everynight as it is and I know this will increase as he gets older. Already at 12 weeks if i did not do the 20mins every night he would start to get a little bit matty. I am still amazed at how this breed manages to cope with all that coat. I know they were bred for colder climates but my god even an eskimo would sweat underneath it all  

We cannot even get him into a lounge in the evenings when the open fire is on. His place is in the kitchen on the tiled floor and there is no budging him


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Not only did you get yourself into the grooming needs of the dog, but my god look at how huge the dog is. lol


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a thing for big hairy dogs, where it came from I just dont know Always wanted a German Shepherd and the hairier the better!!!!! Partner would not allow it due to having small kids etc, but I would not swap my little sammie (max) for the world, what a fantastic breed and an amazing personaltiy already, very intelligent dogs. Very warm ones as well LOL


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't imagine how hot max can get, Snoopy gets hot real quick just sitting on my lap.


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I can't imagine how hot max can get, Snoopy gets hot real quick just sitting on my lap.


Its actually heartbreaking to watch him sometimes. He drinks so much (and I have had him checked and all is well) the breeder even warned me about this because they get so warm. 2 mins on my lap and he is panting so even tho he would be happy to stay there, I put him down. I live in Ireland so at least the winters are cold enough for him and we dont get over hot summers either so that makes me feel a bit better. I had to laugh to myself when I woke this morning to the place covererd in frost and I actually said to max "you will enjoy it out there today" 

In the evenings we just cannot get him to come into the lounge with the rest of us as we have the fire on, he stays out on the tiled floor in the kitchen. Im glad I did my research before I got him as my 2 year old cocker gets a good shaving of his coat just before summer and I probably would have done the same with my sammie but its a NO NO for them as the coat actually protects them from the sun, being white reflects the heat off. I dread the day we get a hot summer, but I am sure they find their own spots to cool off in.


----------



## Alison (Dec 2, 2007)

A slicker brush is best, also make sure you brush him more than just when he blows coat or all the hair that is shedding will just get caught up and cause his under coat to get "packed"- that is a whole other process in itself to get out.


----------

